# Phrags fischeri and besseae



## JeanLux (Sep 7, 2014)

fischeri from Popow, 2nd flowering, this is the 3rd bloom with one more bud:





and a new besseae, also from Popow, 2 spikes in bloom:






Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 7, 2014)

Both are just stunning!....Great photos too!


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 7, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Those are awesome. Especially the fisheri.


----------



## kellyincville (Sep 7, 2014)

Both are lovely. I so wish I was better at growing the phrag species. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 7, 2014)

wow!!! speachless :clap::clap: Hard to choose between them.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2014)

Intensely colored fisheri Jean!

I might need pollen!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 7, 2014)

Congrats! The colors are amazing.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow! 2 beauties!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 7, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Ruth (Sep 7, 2014)

Both Very nice, I love the pink fisheri!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, the fischerii almost looks like Eumila Arias.


----------



## eteson (Sep 7, 2014)

Deep coloration in the fischerii!
The besseae is also very nice


----------



## trdyl (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2014)

Both are stunning. I wish my fischeri has opened like that!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 7, 2014)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2014)

Very deep color on the fischeri but.. Yay besseae!


----------



## gnathaniel (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, two amazing flowers gorgeously photographed!


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2014)

Such a superb fischeri. I'd love to have one like that.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 8, 2014)

both are great


----------



## Stella (Sep 8, 2014)

:clap::clap: Congrats for both of them !!! they are stunning !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks all!!!! I have one Fritz and a schlim spiking ..., hope they will do ok...



Rick said:


> Intensely colored fisheri Jean!
> 
> I might need pollen!



Rick, I find the blooms rather short-lived : +/- 8 days! Is yours still blooming or would you see it (pollen) longer-term!?? 

Jean


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2014)

Dynamite coloration!
Nice pop Jean.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 8, 2014)

Those are beautiful. Wow.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 10, 2014)

Splendid Jean and really nice photos too!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2014)

You can store pollen in the refridgerator.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2014)

NYEric said:


> You can store pollen in the refridgerator.



I agree... ,if you have no problems mixing those 'fertilized and treated against any possible pest' plants with your food ...  !!

Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2014)

None at all.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2014)

NYEric said:


> None at all.



Ok , again I accept  !! Jean


----------



## Spaph (Sep 10, 2014)

Late to the post, what a blooming! I am in love with the fischeri... how big does the plant get??


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 11, 2014)

Spaph said:


> Late to the post, what a blooming! I am in love with the fischeri... *how big does the plant get??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaph (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks so much! Great to see the plant size and your growing area!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 12, 2014)

All two are very nice... good clones! Popow has very good plants.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 13, 2014)

I look forward to seeing your yellow besseae in bloom as well as others.


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 13, 2014)

The ultimate must-have collection of a phrag collector!


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2014)

nice!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 18, 2014)

As per today my fischer is still in bloom: flower N. 4 fading, N.5 coming up, and a 6th bud! IMO this plant is self pollinating: seed pod for Bl 1 expolded some days ago, N.2 and 3 developping !!!









Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 18, 2014)

Two very nice flowering! Congrats Jean.


----------



## eteson (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice and vigorous plant!


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 18, 2014)

It's such a beautiful display!


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2014)

Such intense color on your fisherii:clap:


I want them both Jean!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2014)

Well done Jeane!


----------

